# Missionary movements



## a_majoor (31 Oct 2015)

This piece from the American Interest mostly laments the loss of historical knowledge of the American Missionary movement which sent thousands of Christian Missionaries around the world, but I thought the most signficant passage was the line about Americans being replaced or supplimented by Braziliansm Koreans, and Indians.

This is thought provoking in several ways, since missionary movements spread a lot more than just Christianity; underlying cultural beliefs, habits and institutions have also followed the missions abroad (other missionary movements did similar things, the spread of Bhuddism from India to China and Japan is an example of this cultural diffusion at work, as is the spread of Islam to the Phillipines and Indonesia).

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2015/10/31/americas-forgotten-missionaries/



> *America’s Forgotten Missionaries*
> 
> Earlier this week, the Wall Street Journal ran a fascinating piece, worth reading in full, about how American missionary organizations are scaling back their global footprint in the face of budgetary pressures and increased competition from missionaries hailing from the non-Western world:
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (7 Aug 2016)

The explosive growth of Christianity in Africa is creating some strange side effects. The political and social changes in Christian Africa is bound to be as profound and far reaching as the growth of Radical Islam in Africa.

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/08/04/ugandas-porn-police-strike-again/



> *Uganda’s Porn Police Strike Again*
> 
> The Ugandan government has announced that it is going to sink some serious cash into a “porn detection machine.” Quartz has the story:
> 
> ...


----------



## ueo (7 Aug 2016)

Jesus wept. A porn detector from Korea? Cue minds exploding!


----------

